# daß ich jetzt hier die Treppe zur Tante hinaufgehe, das will ich behalten



## lagartija68

¿Qué acepción hay que darle a "will" en la frase resaltada? Porque no es "querer", ¿no?

"Ein anderes Mädchen geht zum Besuch eine Treppe hinauf. Es wird ihm gegenwärtig, wie doch alles immer anders wird, dahinfließt, vorbei ist, als ob es nicht gewesen wäre. »Aber es muß doch etwas Festen geben können ... daß ich jetzt hier die Treppe zur Tante hinaufgehe, *das will ich behalten*.« Das Staunen und Erschrecken über die universale Vergänglichkeit im Hinschwinden sucht sich einen hilflosen Ausweg." Jaspers, _Einführung in die Philosophie. Zwölf Radiovorträge   _​


----------



## bwprius

> »Aber es muß doch etwas Festen geben können ... daß ich jetzt hier die Treppe zur Tante hinaufgehe, *das will ich behalten*.«


*Pero tiene que poder haber algo fijo. *

*Tiene que ser posible que haya algo fijo.*

*... el que ahora estoy subiendo la escalera (para ver) a la tía, eso lo quiero conservar.*

Más o menos ....


----------



## Tonerl

_*Mi sugerencia:*_

_*Pero debe haber algo sólido que pueda conservar ahora que voy a subir las escaleras a casa de mi tía.*_


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Me parece una especie de elipsis: ... das will ich [im Gedächtnis] behalten ~ ... quiero conservarlo [en mi memoria]

Saludos!


----------



## anahiseri

lagartija68 said:


> ¿Qué acepción hay que darle a "will" en la frase resaltada? Porque no es "querer", ¿no?
> 
> ​


¿por qué no? Quiero guardarlo, mantenerlo, conservarlo . . .


----------



## lagartija68

Ah, retenerlo en la memoria, o sea: recordarlo.


----------

